# orange juice



## pufindo (Sep 10, 2006)

ive heard, but never tried, of people putting orange juice in the place of water (hydro) for an hr. or 2 before harvesting for a sweet orange taste. i would think it might make the smoke harsh! anyone heard of this and how were the results?

also how long do u flush with clean water before havest?


----------



## KADE (Sep 10, 2006)

well, it would probably work... but kinda hard on the acidity levels...  I dont think an hour or 2 would make nething change thought.. perhaps a week of it. going to make a mess of ur pump/water...

Usually flush 7 days or so.


----------



## pufindo (Sep 11, 2006)

thanx bro


----------



## KADE (Sep 11, 2006)

n/p


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, you would definately have to be ready to purchase a new setup... sounds like it would taste good, though...


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2006)

hmmm...if this is true, why doesn't my buds taste like bat crap???...


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 12, 2006)

im going to throw a chunk of hash in my water then....muhahahaha


----------



## KADE (Sep 12, 2006)

I think it would be worth a try.... however I won't be sacrificing my gear to do it... whaaat a mess...    maybe someone has an old pump n wants to try it? lol


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 12, 2006)

id avoid the extra pulp stuff!


----------



## KADE (Sep 12, 2006)

haha....  maybe u could add salsa to the water and make it mexican flavoured?   MMMM extra chunky


----------



## pufindo (Sep 12, 2006)

throw some doritos in there! the cool ranch! lol


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 13, 2006)

add some whiskey too while were at it!


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 13, 2006)

i once took orange peels and let it sit in with my weed for a couple days curing and it added some fruity taste


----------

